# FreeBSD 8.0 on Distrowatch



## alie (Dec 7, 2009)

Guys,

See this review from Distrowatch: http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20091207#feature


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2009)

> The first service I installed was the bftpd FTP server. Getting it up and running was fairly easy. I copied the example configuration file to the /etc directory and ran the bftpd program.


I'm sure /usr/local/etc was meant


----------



## Voltar (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice, concise review.




			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> I'm sure /usr/local/etc was meant



I was just going to mention that.


----------



## alie (Dec 7, 2009)

Honestly i dont like the review at all 

Seems that review written by sum1 that doesnt know anything about FreeBSD and doesnt have any good intention to write the review, seems lazy, sleepy..

no offence..


----------



## alie (Dec 7, 2009)

Voltar said:
			
		

> Nice, concise review.



Yes, concise review for HUGE, GIANT & COMPLEX OS


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 7, 2009)

Good article....
It was very interesting to read...
Don't expect him to write a book about FreeBSD... but it's good enough to motivate people to look at FreeBSD


----------



## Voltar (Dec 7, 2009)

Well like they say, any publicity is good publicity. 

Could it have been better? Sure. Was it so awful that it should never have seen the light of day? Nah. You could write a 20 page essay on what you've learned about a new OS, and your experiences with it, but not a lot of people are going to read it. 

</opinion>


----------



## alie (Dec 7, 2009)

Voltar said:
			
		

> Well like they say, any publicity is good publicity.
> 
> Could it have been better? Sure. Was it so awful that it should never have seen the light of day? Nah. You could write a 20 page essay on what you've learned about a new OS, and your experiences with it, but not a lot of people are going to read it.
> 
> </opinion>



Nice </opinion>


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2009)

alie said:
			
		

> Seems that review written by sum1 that doesnt know anything about FreeBSD


Which was admitted in the fourth paragraph:


> Before we get to the fun part, I think a bit of disclosure on my part is important. It's rare that I use any of the BSDs in my work or personal life. It's even rarer for me to work as an administrator on a BSD system. And, finally, this review marks the first time I've installed from scratch, configured and run a FreeBSD server. I'm hoping that if any mistakes appear in my review that a FreeBSDer will set me straight in the comments section below. With that out of the way, on to my adventure!


----------



## Pushrod (Dec 8, 2009)

alie said:
			
		

> Honestly i dont like the review at all
> 
> Seems that review written by sum1 that doesnt know anything about FreeBSD and doesnt have any good intention to write the review, seems lazy, sleepy..



.... and criticized by sum1 that was too lazy to type "someone".


----------



## Zare (Dec 8, 2009)

I think that was quite good.


----------

